# Pheasant farm



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Heading out to a pheasant farm in Nephi on Sunday with some buddies (one is a member). Wish I knew the name but I assume there is only one, anyone been out there?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Dog Valley?


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

I really am not sure? Do you know of more than one in Nephi?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

That one is west of Nephi an your way to Delta. I'm not sure if there are any others.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There is another south of Nephi between Nephi and Levan east of the Highway. Can't recall the name at the moment.


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

I'll find out tomorrow. Thanks for responding. Have you been to either.


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl Sutherland's 4-Mile Hunting Club...just south and east (up against the mountains) of the 3rd Nephi exit (heading south...the one with all the truck stops). The facilities are not fancy, but Earl is a great guy and the birds are strong flyers. And, the prices are reasonable. Give it a try!

Happy Hunting,

Rob


----------

